# Sno-Way 29VHD



## seahawk (Nov 21, 2013)

Just ordered a new Sno-Way 29vhd for my 2013 Ram 3500. Years ago I used a Meyers straight blade, and I thought that this time Sno-Way's Wireless control and a V-plow was the way to go. I am looking forward to the Macro buttons. Just need to figure out whats going to happen to the Bull Bar and Vision LEDS that I just mounted. I'll post pics when I'm done. I think you will find postings online that criticize manufactures, but alot comes from lack of maintenance and careless installs. Most of the long time manufactures would be out of business if they built crap.


----------



## seahawk (Nov 21, 2013)

I know that was just a boring pic of a Ram. I just got the plow delivered today so I'll do my best to install tomorrow. Took a little longer getting it to the west coast. Yeh, sometimes we get snow!


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Those "fat bottom lip" bars are not compatible with plows.
Also, they're a bad idea to begin with. If you get hit from the front, it is NOT structural -- it will bend back and rip apart the whole front end of your car.


----------



## seahawk (Nov 21, 2013)

Got the plow on today. With a slight modification to the bull bar mount and get it snug to the bumper it will work with the plow on. The cheap thin metal on bumpers these days and painted at that, not much protection anyway.


----------



## seahawk (Nov 21, 2013)

Ok so i spent a few hours modifying the Bull Bar today.The bar is now up tight to the bumper, that gained me almost 2 inches. When the plow is all the way up it is real close to the pump but doesn't touch. I did have to slide the pump assembly mounting tray fwd about 3/4 inch. Tomorrow I will complete the wiring.
Looked online to see pictures of a Snoway plow mount before I purchased mine but couldn't find one, so here is one. I'll post finished ones soon.


----------



## seahawk (Nov 21, 2013)

Well it took awhile but I happy with the results. Very easy to mount and dismount by myself. Glad I was able to keep the Bull Bar.


----------



## ghlkal (Dec 18, 2008)

seahawk;1686119 said:


> Well it took awhile but I happy with the results. Very easy to mount and dismount by myself. Glad I was able to keep the Bull Bar.


Wow ... that looks great. Nice job on the install. Thumbs Up


----------



## A6A6 (Oct 15, 2013)

Looks sweet


----------



## Snoviper (Jul 10, 2003)

Nice setup.


----------



## seahawk (Nov 21, 2013)

Ya thanks....all dressed up and...hey where did my snow go, oh ya.... I'm on the west coast!:redbounce


----------



## Snoviper (Jul 10, 2003)

seahawk;1694179 said:


> Ya thanks....all dressed up and...hey where did my snow go, oh ya.... I'm on the west coast!:redbounce


All our snow we had here in Central New York melted, looks like maybe a green Christmas for us.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Very clean install Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## seahawk (Nov 21, 2013)

I measured the drop once the Sno-Way plow was mounted and the truck lowered exactly 1". This is the 2013 Ram 3500, obviously a 1 ton.


----------



## seahawk (Nov 21, 2013)

Very happy with the quality of this light. Doesn't look cheaply made. Shipped very fast.

Ebay


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

seahawk;1713275 said:


> Very happy with the quality of this light. Doesn't look cheaply made. Shipped very fast.
> 
> Ebay


Wait, what?


----------



## seahawk (Nov 21, 2013)

Is the youtube video link not working for you?


----------

